
A long-range polarization-controlled optical tractor beam - Manglano
https://www.nature.com/articles/nphoton.2014.242
======
Manglano
This was published in 2014. I discovered it earlier this evening. I'm not
sure, but I think it implies that laser manipulation of any form of matter is
not only possible, but possible at macroscopic distances. Really fun read!

